# Big thumbs up for Strawbyte Workshop



## mikej460 (28 Jul 2021)

I found this website during a bit of idle browsing and fancied trying their dust covers for my Triton tracksaw but for some reason only known to the unfathomable depths of my aging brain I ended up buying a _Titan_ one. I emailed Strawbyte and Karl quickly replied that he had refunded my order and that he was developing a new cover for the Triton. He later sent me a link to the newly listed Triton Dust Cover so I ordered it and it fits a treat. Karl asked for my feedback so I said I was very pleased but noted the colour is a bit bright, he said he was trying to get a closer match to the Triton colour and would send me a replacement as soon as he's sorted the colour. All this for a £7.70 plastic cover - what great service   

A great business and I commend it to the house.

Merchandise — The Strawbyte Workshop


----------



## petermillard (29 Jul 2021)

I highly recommend Karl’s waste-side jigs as well - perfect for narrow tracksaw rips.


----------



## mg123 (1 Aug 2021)

I have the dust cover and waste side jig for my Makita track saw, recommended by Peter Millard. Both perfect little additions and very useful. 
The Strawbyte workshop YouTube channel is also very good (as is Peter's but I think everyone here already know that ;-) )


----------

